# Perfect body according to (wo-)men



## Kubish (Feb 11, 2018)

Do you agree?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## El Hit (Feb 11, 2018)

I like both types of girl bodies you showed, I do not like men but I like looking big, I lift weights because of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 11, 2018)

This is the ideal male body.  You may not like it, but this is what peak performance looks like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 11, 2018)

El Hit said:


> I like both types of girl bodies you showed, I do not like men but I like looking big, I lift weights because of that.


agreed. both girls bodies are acceptable. also go gym and do Muay Thai so muscular physique is what i have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't give two shits about appearance, I think what truly matters is their character and personality above anything.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Itachі (Feb 12, 2018)

if i like her then i like her

not really into analysing individual features

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Hit (Feb 12, 2018)

Itachі said:


> if i like her then i like her
> 
> not really into analysing individual features


Yeah those pics are analysing too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 12, 2018)

They look funny to me. I kept looking at the pictures like why do they look so weird.  

Also the first girl has literally no shape whatsoever or maybe its just the way the bodies are pieced together.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 12, 2018)

I am indifferent to all of them.


----------



## El Hit (Feb 12, 2018)

yeah look like dolls


----------



## Aduro (Feb 12, 2018)

Sassy said:


> I don't give two shits about appearance, I think what truly matters is their character and personality above anything.


Pretty much, especially normal from the male perspective. If an average looking woman offers to open her legs for a guy, she'll probably get the same response as Kate Upton would. Even when sober. I don't even think most guys think that really beautiful women are necessarily even great at sex.

No matter how many flaws glossy magazines and make-up commercials will emotionally blackmail women into buying 12 types of skin cream and starving themselves into bodies that are physically unhealthy. Most of that effort is wasted if the goal is to attract guys. Or if it is, its because its the kind of guy who wants to be seen with a hot woman as a status symbol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cereza (Feb 13, 2018)

so guys want girls with more meat in their bones and women want with guys sexy hair

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 13, 2018)

That's not the appearance that I like.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

All 4 look like ass. And not the pleasant kind of ass either.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lew (Feb 13, 2018)

They all look creepy.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NW (Feb 13, 2018)

I can't say I agree, firstly because they all look like shit. And secondly because I don't have an "ideal body type".


----------



## Virus (Feb 13, 2018)

Look at this image. It's from my psychology book:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 14, 2018)

The perfect male body, according to men.

This is the body that men should generally strive for. A stronger physique will go a long way when it comes to achieving success internally and externally.

But honestly, most girls do dig a body like that.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2018)

Jaime Dornan isn't even good looking 
Is it because of 50 Shades 
Just throw Keanu Reeves as John Wick up there and call it a day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 14, 2018)

Well first, it's interesting that the male bodies look much closer together than the female bodies.

Second, my opinion is that I might have traits that I tend to like, I believe that how it all comes together is more important than a sum of the pieces. How creepy both images look is proof of that to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 14, 2018)

Who voted for this shit.

Also Emma Watson is the most overrated famous woman next to the ugly Kardashian bitches

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Hit (Feb 14, 2018)

Extravlad said:


> Who voted for this shit.
> 
> Also Emma Watson is the most overrated famous woman next to the ugly Kardashian bitches


I hate the kardashian so I agree with that. Emma looks good tho.


----------



## Extravlad (Feb 14, 2018)

El Hit said:


> I hate the kardashian so I agree with that. *Emma looks good tho.*


Pretty face, average body


----------



## Smoke (Feb 14, 2018)

If you want a perfect female body, watch Hispanic soap operas.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 14, 2018)

Smoke said:


> If you want a perfect female body, watch Hispanic soap operas.



That is so true. My dad would watch them just to see the women even though he can't speak a bit of spanish. All of them were curvy.


----------



## El Hit (Feb 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> That is so true. My dad would watch them just to see the women even though he can't speak a bit of spanish. All of them were curvy.


They are not even good at acting, they just get the curvy ones to make people watch the show

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> This is the ideal male body.  You may not like it, but this is what peak performance looks like.


rowan atkinsons wife was hot iirc


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 15, 2018)

El Hit said:


> They are not even good at acting, they just get the curvy ones to make people watch the show


And you thought that appearances didn't matter...But then the sexy babes bring all the boys to the yard lol.

Anyways, long time no see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Feb 16, 2018)

didnt know frank lampards legs were looked upon so favourably amongst men.


----------



## Lew (Feb 16, 2018)

Mali said:


> didnt know frank lampards legs were looked upon so favourably amongst men.



Same here


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 17, 2018)

i disagree with anything claiming to represent the perfect female that isn't just a straight up picture of halle berry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daio (Feb 17, 2018)

Slim thicc.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Feb 22, 2018)

i know its cliche af, but its really true that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Everyone has their own "perfect". But talking in strictly a health sense, obviously being muscular+abs means your in good shape and would more then likely look better then if you were obese. Being thin as a girl (not anorexic thin) would obviously be better then being obese/overweight as well if your a girl.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 22, 2018)

Perfect body is being fit and having some curves


----------

